# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 85 gallon tank



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hello,I am here to picture my aquarium,
I hope you like it. Sorry but my english is not good.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hello,I am here to picture my aquarium,
I hope you like it. Sorry but my english is not good.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

JDB, 
Very nice tank. All the plants look very healthy. I think your swords look great.
Could you give us some more info about your tank. What all is in there, Hardware, and tank parameters, ect.
If you ever have any questions, this is the place to ask them..!

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi convicted_convict, thanks for your comments .
Tank dimensions: 150cm x 38cm x 55cmH.
Illumination: 4-20W every one(plant- aquarium GE), 5-20W ligh day( phillips) 12 hors per day.
Filter: Eheim professional 2226.
Sustrate: natural soil,laterite,silice sand.
Water change; one every week 1/4 tank of water.
Fertilizer: Seachem ,one per 2 week
My fishes are: 4 turkes discus, 1 pigeon discus(new fishes), 20 nannostomus beckfordi,7-Thayeria boehlkei, 10tetra neon. 6 cory.
Ph-7.2 Gh-8 Kh-4.
thanks again.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

I really think the tank looks stunning. But if i had to make a recommendation it would be to get rid of the stem plant in between the large sword, and replace it with another sword. The swords in your tank look completely amazing.

50gal 161watts PC 6500k/8800k Clay Substrate.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Thanks Smith for your recommendations. I`ll put it in a practice.
Trenac I`m glad that my tank have you liked it.
Thanks both again.

JDB


----------



## imported_Shaun (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree that your tank looks very nice. Your swords have such full leaves. It is apparent that you have put alot of time and effort into this tank.
Nice job,
Shaun

125 gal carnivore tank, with many aquascaping plans!
In process of planting/designing now.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Shaun:
Thaks a lot. Really, the time dedidated in my tank isn`t enough, becouse it has 4 years aproximattely and the swords had grew this size
during this time.
Best regards.


----------



## Juan Pablo W-V (Nov 23, 2003)

Congratulations compañero !! Very nice tank !


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

JDB, your tank looks great! Nice to have El Salvador represented. Welcome to AB.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi Juan Pablo: 
I`m glad to see you for this web.
Thanks Robert. I feel happy that my tank have you liked, but I`m happy that this web exist for learn about aquarium plants.
Hasta la vista.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi; to put on second time my pictures:


----------

